# Free Roaming Frog?



## TortoiseRacket (Mar 26, 2019)

Hey everyone...


I just bought a new plant a couple of days ago, and now I woke up to a tree frog croaking on my wall! I’m guessing he’s a hitchhiker from the Florida keys. But here’s my question- is it OK to let a Cuban tree frog roam free in your room and let it eat the native population of bugs in the house? Thanks.


----------



## Reptilony (Mar 26, 2019)

TortoiseRacket said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> 
> I just bought a new plant a couple of days ago, and now I woke up to a tree frog croaking on my wall! I’m guessing he’s a hitchhiker from the Florida keys. But here’s my question- is it OK to let a Cuban tree frog roam free in your room and let it eat the native population of bugs in the house? Thanks.



You can, but it won’t survive very long, nature gives them what they need, your house won’t...maybe it could work in a proper enclosure, im not sure how wild tree frogs do in captivity tho...


----------



## TortoiseRacket (Mar 26, 2019)

Good point...I worded it wrong. I meant if I payed plants out and stuff where he could hide, would he be fine if he ventured out.


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 26, 2019)

TortoiseRacket said:


> Good point...I worded it wrong. I meant if I payed plants out and stuff where he could hide, would he be fine if he ventured out.



Most homes are far too dry for frogs to survive. They need pretty high humidity. He's likely to die pretty quickly unless you can put him outside.


----------



## Reptilony (Mar 26, 2019)

TortoiseRacket said:


> Good point...I worded it wrong. I meant if I payed plants out and stuff where he could hide, would he be fine if he ventured out.



Like moozilion said you house can’t be humid enough for a frog, it’s skin will dry out for sure...The only way would be to buy a real habitat for frogs that can hold humidity. If you really want to keep that frog that’s the only way id’see it work.


----------

